# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Տաղ «սովետական մոդելի» կրթությանը

## Rhayader

Երբեմն ինչ-որ ծերացած կամ ծերացող մեկը կանգնում ու սկսում է ներբողներ երգել կրթությանը, որը տրվել է սովետի ժամանակ, որի «ավելի թույլ տարբերակը» ստանում են երեխաները հիմա: Այո, իհարկե. հիման նրանք չեն անցնում «ԽՄԿԿ Պատմություն», «Գիտական Աթեիզմ» ու բազմաթիվ այլ ախմախ առարկաներ, փառք աստվածներին:
Ու սկսում պախարակել ամերիկյան ու եվրոպական կրթությունը՝ թե մեր երեխաները գնում արտասահմանում միանգամից ցնցում են բոլորին քիմիայի ու մաթեմատիկայի ոլորտներում իրենց գիտելիքներով:
Նման դեպքերում ես սովորաբար զսպում եմ արհամարհական քմծիծաղս: Այո, մեզ քիմիա, ֆիզիկա ու մաթեմատիկա շատ ավելի խորն են սովորեցնում, քան «կապիտալիստների երեխաներին»: Սովետին կադրեր էին պետք, դպրոցներն ու համալսարանները կադրեր էին պատրաստում: Ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս: Ժողովրդի մեջ սիրում են ծաղրել Բրյուսովի ուսանողուհիներին, բայց Բրյուսովի ամենամիջակ ուսանողուհին ինձ կծալի միջազգային պոեզիայի բնագավառում: Չէ, ընդհանրապես որ նայենք, ո՞ր գրողի ժողովածուն եմ կարդացել ողջ կյանքում. Ռոբերտ Բըրնսի բանաստեղծությունների մի ժողովածու՝ Վահագն Դավթյանի թարգմանությամբ, Արտյուր Ռեմբոյի բանաստեղծությունների ժողովածու՝ ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ, Ջիմ Մորրիսոնի բանաստեղծությունների հատորը: Ու վերջ:
Չէ, իսկապես: Ձեզանից քանի՞սն են դպրոցում իմանում, թե ովքեր են Ալֆրեդ լորդ Թեննիսոնն ու Ալեքսանդր Պոուպը: Բոլորը հիշում են Պետրոս Դուրյանին, Հովհաննես Թումանյանին, Վահան Տերյանին ու այլոց: Ու որոշ հայրենամոլ-վայրենասերներ կհանդգնեն պնդել, թե վերջիններս կանգնած են համաշխարհային պոեզիայի զենիթում ու, ասենք, Տերյան կարդալը կարող է փոխհատուցել Թեննիսոն չկարդալը: Նման մարդիկ, որպես կանոն, անգիր հիշում են միայն Դուրյանի «Լճակի» առաջին չորս տողը: Երբեմն՝ նաև վերջին չորս տողը: Ու դժվար թե իմանան, որ Հովհաննես Թումանյանի «Չարի Վերջն» իրականում շատ ավելի բարդ, ծավալուն ու սովետի ժամանակ անհրատարակելի (նույնիսկ «սիբիրուղարկելի») աշխատանքի մասին է, որտեղ ծաղրի է ենթարկվում հեղափոխությունը:
Էլ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ, ասենք, Դիլան Թոմասի անունը լսելուց հետո միակ բանը, որ նրանք կարող են անել, աչքերը ճպճպացնելն է:
Միջազգային պոեզիայի մասին պատկերացում ունենալը մահացու մեղք չի, իհարկե: Համենայն դեպս, ոչ բոլորի համար՝ ես ինքս ինտենսիվորեն ուղղում եմ այդ բացը: Բայց խոսել մի բանի մասին նման համոզվածությամբ, երբ դրա մասին ոչ մի պատկերացում չունես: Նման համոզվածությունը ֆանատիզմի ախտանիշ է. նորություն չեմ ասի ոչ մեկի համար, նույնիսկ հենց իրենց՝ ֆանատիկների: Պարզապես փաստն եմ նշում:
Փաստորեն, սովետական կրթությունը... պլեբեյական-ինժեներական է: Կադրեր են պատրաստում: Ստանալ լավ մասնագետներ՝ հնարավորինս հրամանների ենթարկվող, հնարավորինս կասկածներից զուրկ: Իսկ գիտե՞ք, որ սովետի ժամանակ «ղեկավար կադրերի» նյութը նախապատրաստում էին որոշակի «օժտված երեխաների համար նախատեսված ճամբարներում»: Որտեղ նրանց սովորեցնում էին պրոպոգանդա, հռետորական արվեստ, ուղեղ լվանալ՝ ամեն ինչ, որ կարող էր պետք գալ մնացածին մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու համար:
Ամեն ինչ՝ ինչպես պետք է հասարակությանը: Հայրենիքին: Պարտիային:

Բայց սովետն անցյալում է, ու ժամանակակից հայկական կրթական համակարգը հիշեցնում է ռուդիմենտար օրգանների մի հավաքածու: Էլ չկա պարտիա, չկան պիոներական ճամբարներ, չկա ոչ մի բան: Հին հիշողությամբ գործող մեծ համակարգի փոքրիկ բեկոր: Ու ոչ մեկը չկա, ով պատրաստ է ջարդել դա ու նորը կառուցել:

Ամեն առաջադեմին հինգ պահպան(ակ)ողական են բաժին ընկնում. առաջարկվի եվրոպական դպրոցներից ինչ-որ բան փոխառել, ինչ-որ որևէ բանով մինչ այդ աչքի չընկած մարդիկ կսկսեն բարբառել այն մասին, որ արտասահմանում երեխաները երեք տարեկանից հակաբեղմնավորիչներ են օգտագործում: Ներմուծենք տերմին՝ «արտասահման». հիպոթետիկ տեղ, որտեղ մի կողմից իդեալական ժողովրդավարական պայմաններ են, դոլլարները ծառերի վրա են աճում, բայց նաև բոլոր աղջիկները մարմնավաճառներ են կամ լեսբուհիներ, բոլոր տղաները թմրամոլ են ու համասեռական և այլն:
Ու, ցավոք, մեր խոսողները լավագույն դեպքում տեսել են միայն այդ «արտասահմանի» «քյասիբ ալտերնատիվան»՝ «խոպանը», ինչի հաշվին իրենք «կյանք տեսած» են, իսկ դու՝ ոչ: Ռուսաստանից մի հայ աղջկա հետ խոսում էի ինչ-որ հարցով, գիտե՞ք ինչ ասաց: «Դե, ձեր մոտ նման բաները երևի նորմալ են, բայց մեր մոտ հայերն ահավոր գեղցի են»:

Ի՞նչ ասեի խեղճ մարդուն: Որ «մեր մոտ», «ձեր մոտ» չկա՞: Որ հայերն ամեն տե՞ղ են նույնը:

Ոչինչ էլ չասացի: Թող հավատա: Բայց մեր պահպան(ակ)ողականներին էլ թող դաս լինի. նրանց նմանները միայն իրենց տանն անուն չեն կպցնում: Լավագույն դեպքում:

Շատ չհեռանանք թեմայից: Նախապես ականջի ետև գցելով «սովետական մոդելի» սիրահարների խոսքերը, կցանկանայի լսել այն մարդկանց կարծիքը, ովքեր նույնպես տեսնում են այս խնդիրն ու վերջնականապես կրթական ներկա մոդելից հրաժարվելու, նոր կրթական մոդելի անցնելու պահանջը:

----------

ars83 (26.11.2010), Sagittarius (26.11.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (27.11.2010), Հարդ (26.11.2010), ՆանՍ (26.11.2010), Շինարար (26.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.11.2010), Վիշապ (26.11.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Որոշ բաներին համաձայն եմ, որոշներին ոչ։
Սովետական կրթական մոդելն իրոք նախատեսված էր "սովետական մարդ" պատրաստելու համար։ Եվրոպական մոդելին առանձնապես շատ ծանոթ չեմ, որ ինչ-որ բան ասեմ։ Սակայն այն, ինչ այսօր Հայաստանում են արել, ավելի վատն է, քան այն, որով ես եմ ժամանակին անցել (արդեն ոչ սովետական, սակայն դեռ ոչ շատ փոփոխած)։ Մորաքույրներս, քեռիս դպրոցական երեխաներ ունեն։ Բոլորը միաձայն պնդում են, որ ծրագիրը գերհագեցած է, երեխաները շատ են հոգնում։ Ընդ որում, գերհագեցած է բավական անհասկանալի ձևով։ Հինգերորդ դասարանից տարածաչափություն են անցնում։ Իմ կարծիքով դա նրա արդյունք է, որ ներդրել են արևմտյան սկզբունքները սովետական համակարգի մեջ առանց հասկանալու թե ինչը և ինչու, պարզապես, որ Եվրոպային ցույց տան, որ նրանց տված փողերը գործի մեջ են օգտագործում (այլ ոչ թե ուտում, ինչը իրականում տեղի է ունենում), հայերին էլ ցույց տան, որ զարգացած Եվրոպայի համակարգն ենք ներդնում (հեսա հեսա, մի քանի տարուց Երևանը Փարիզ կդառնա)։ Այնպես որ ես լիովին համաձայն եմ այն մտքի հետ, որ պետք է ամբողջությամբ վերանայելը կրթական մոդելը։ Ինչը բնավ չի նշանակում, որ անպայման հենց եվրոպական համակարգը պիտի օգտագործվի։ Պետք է լավ մտածել, օգտագործելով տարբեր երկների, անցյալի ու ներկայի փորձը, և ներդնել այնպիսի համակարգ, որը լավը կլինի հենց մեզ համար, այլ ոչ թե ռուսի, ամերիկացու կամ չինացու համար։

Ինչ վերաբերվում է լիրիկական մասին։ Ռայադեր ջան, հենց խոսքը սեքսի հետ առնչվող թեմայից է գնում, դու քո "ոսկե" արգումենտն ես օգտագործում, որ դու ամենաշատն ես սեքս ունենում, ամենաշատն ես շփվել հոմոսեքսուալիստների հետ, և այլն։ Հիմա նույն "արգումենտով" քեզ պատասխանեմ։ Դու ոչ սովետական ժամանակաշրջանում ես ապրել, ոչ էլ առանձնապես արտասահմանում ես եղել (ինչքան գիտեմ)։ Բայց նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ եղած/ապրած մարդկանցից լավ այդ մասին գիտես։ Ինքս նույնպես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ հայերն ամեն տեղ նույնը չեն։ Հայաստանի հայերը միջինում ուրիշ են, Ռուսաստանինն ուրիշ են, Եվրոպայինն ուրիշ են։

----------

Agni (26.11.2010), davidus (26.11.2010), ministr (26.11.2010), My World My Space (26.11.2010), Rhayader (26.11.2010), Ամպ (26.11.2010), Լեո (27.11.2010), Հարդ (26.11.2010), Վիշապ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Առաջին մասի հետ համաձայն եմ: Երկրորդ մասի առումով, ես սեքսից բնավ չեմ խոսել :Jpit:  չնայած ամուրյան ոլորտում հաջողություններիս մասին համբավի տարածվելու նմանօրինակ հաճելի օրինակն ընդունում եմ բարի ու ներողամիտ ժպիտով :Jpit:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (26.11.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Գաղափարական մասի մասին Rhayaderը արդեն բավականին շատ բան ասեց, որի հետ համաձայն եմ, ուստի դեռձևս ձեռնպահ կմնամ դրա մասին խոսելուց: 

Ուղղակի նշեմ ևս մեկ տեխնիկական առանձնահատկություն, որը նկատել եմ մեր և բոլոր պոստսովետական կրթական համակարգերում /ԲՈՒՀերի մակարդակով/՝ բացարձակապես բացակայում է պրեզենտացիանների արվեստը: Ոչ միայն ուսանողները գրեթե չեն ներկայացնում պրեզենտացիաններ, այլև անհրաժեշտության դեպքում մեծ լսարանի առաջ ներկայացնելուց թողնում են անգիր արտասանող երրորդ դասարանցու տպավորություն՝ խուճապ, շփոթվածություն, վախ, լսարանին գրավելու անկարողություն, նախորոք պատրաստված խոսքեր, սյուժե, որը անգիր արված ասվում ա, առանց իմպրովիզացիայի: Չնայած ինչ կա զարմանալու, բավական է հետևել մեր պաշտոնյանների ելույթները միջազգային ամբիոններից՝ դաս պատասխանող աշակերտի տպավորություն են թողնում: 
Այ այս ուղղությամբ լուրջ փոփոխություններ են պետք, իսկ այս ոլորտում ինչ-ինչ, բայց ամերիկացիք մեծ հաջություններ ունեն:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2010), Leo Negri (27.11.2010), REAL_ist (27.11.2010), Rhayader (26.11.2010), Ամպ (26.11.2010), Ձայնալար (26.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.11.2010), Վիշապ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տակ երկու բառով ներկայացնեմ սովետական ու ամերիկյան կրթության տարբերությունը.

Սովետականը մարդկանց գլուխը լցնում ա լիքը անպետք շատ դեպքերում տրիվիալ տեղեկություններով, իսկ ամերիկյանը տալիս է կոնկրետ ու օգտակար գիտելիքներ: Սովետականը բարձրացնում ա մարդու էրուդիցիան (ինչը մարդ կարող է ինքնուրույն անել տարբեր գրքեր կարդալով), իսկ ամերիկյանը կարելի է ասել, տալիս է այնպիսի գիտելիքներ, որոնք մարդուն կօգնեն ապրելիս ու աշխատելիս:

Երբ Ամերիկայում էի սովորում ամենաշատը զարմացել էի նրանից, որ պատմության դասին դասատուն չէր հիշում կարևոր իրադարձությունների տարեթվերը, իսկ աշխարհագրության դասատուն չգիտեր, թե որ երկրի տարածքը քանի քառակուսի կիլոմետր ա ու քանի միլիոն բնակչություն ունի: Մի անգամ հարցրեցի, ասեց ինչի՞ գլուխս լցնեմ անպետք ինֆորմացիայով, երբ դրա կարիքն ունենամ, կբացեմ տեղեկատուն, մեջն ամեն ինչ գրած ա  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2010), Ariadna (26.11.2010), Leo Negri (27.11.2010), Rhayader (26.11.2010), Sagittarius (26.11.2010), Հարդ (26.11.2010), Շինարար (26.11.2010), Վիշապ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Չէ, իրականում իսկապես եթե վերցնենք եվրոպական երկրի կրթական համակարգն ու պատճենահանենք այն, նույն զիբիլը կստացվի, քանի որ, ի վերջո, Հայաստանի պայմաններն ու աշակերտական/ուսանողական մասսան շատ յուրահատուկ են: Ըստ իս, պետք է զգուշորեն, որոշ հարցերում՝ էքսպերիմենտալ դպրոցների ու կրթական էքսպերիմենտների միջոցով աստիճանաբան ուրույն կրթական համակարգ մշակել՝ ընթացքում օգտվելով այլ երկրների կրթական փորձից:
Մասնավորապես, ասենք, Քեմբրիջի պրակտիկան մեր մոտ չի գործի, երբ կան պարտադիր առարկաներ ու ժամաքանակ+ազատ գրաֆիկ: Ինչի՞ համար է դա պետք: Քեմբրիջում գործում է այն պրակտիկան, որ դասը պետք է սովորելու համար: Եթե ինչ-որ առարկայից հետ ես ընկել, կարող ես քո ազատ գրաֆիկի մեջ ավելացնել այդ առարկայի ժամերը: Եթե ուզում ես ավելի խորը մասնագիտանալ առարկայի մեջ՝ նույնը:
Բայց հիմա նայեք, քանի՞ ուսանող կօգտվի ազատ գրաֆիկից: Եղած ժամերից են փախնում: Ու նրանց դժվար չի հասկանալ: Քանի՞ դասախոս չի վախենում դեմ առ դեմ հայտնվել ուսանողին ու նրա հարցերին: Շատ դասախոսներ իրենց լեկցիան կարդալու նախորդ օրն են սովորում:
Sagittarius-ի ասածը նույնպես խիստ տեղին է: Ավելացնեմ ևս մի ռուդիմենտար պրակտիկա. ռեֆերատները: Գրեթե ոչ մի ուսանող ռեֆերատ չի գրում: Գրեթե ոչ մի դասախոս չի հավատում, որ իր ուսանողը ռեֆերատ է գրում: Բայց ռեֆերատների կիսամյակային պլանը հանձնարարվում է ու ստացվում: Իրականում որոշ ուսանողների ու այլ կողմերի համար սա հանդիսանում է եկամտի այլընտրանքային աղբյուր :Jpit: 
Ոչ ոքի ոչ պետքական այս պրակտիկան գործում է ու ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնում կրթական համակարգը: Ըստ իս, դպրոցների բաժանումը տարրական-միջնակարգ-նախապատրաստական խմբերի շատ ավելի տեղին կլիներ, ընդ որում՝ առաջինը կարող է լինել ոչ պարտադիր ու, քանի որ երեխաներին արդեն հինգ տարեկանից են տանում (իսկ ես չեմ թողնի, որ իմ երեխային դպրոցական համազգեստ հագցնեն ու ստիպեն չորս դաս զգաստ նստել), թող դա լինի ավելի մարդամոտ, խաղային բնույթի: Բայց ոչ թե կուբիկ-կուբիկ խաղալու, այլ առավել հետաքրքիր կերպով նյութ ներկայացնելու: Տրամաբանական խաղեր: Ֆիլմեր կենդանիների մասին: Հայալեզու նյութ չկա՞: Կստեղծենք: Ես վերջին հինգ տարին չեղած հայալեզու նյութերի ստեղծմամբ եմ զբաղվում: Կարծում եմ, շատերն ավելի լավ կարող են դա անել:
Երեխաներին կսովորեցնեն անվտանգության կանոնները: Նկարել: Գրել: Կարդալ: Նվագել: Երգել: Ու, ինչպես Վալդորֆյան դպրոցում՝ առանց գնահատականների, որովհետև ոչինչ փոքր երեխային այնպես չի կոտրում, ինչպես հասարակ չորսը, էլ չխոսեմ երեքի կամ երկուսի մասին (իրականում մեղավոր է ոչ թե երեխաների, այլ ծնողների մաքսիմալիզմը):
Գեղեցիկ է հնչում: Իրականանալի է հնչում: Բայց ու՞մ քաջությունը կբավարարի անել դա:

----------

Ariadna (26.11.2010), One_Way_Ticket (26.11.2010), Sagittarius (26.11.2010), Ամպ (26.11.2010), Հարդ (26.11.2010), Վիշապ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես էլ եմ զզվում սովետական կրթական համակարգից, որը մարդուն որպես անհատ կրթելու գործում ահավոր թույլ է: Ռայադերի հետ համաձայն չեմ սրա-նրա անունը իմանալու առումով, հենց էդ անուններ-թվերով ուղեղները ծանրաբեռնելուն է, որ նաև դեմ եմ: Հնարավորինս քիչ ինֆորմացիա անգիր անել տա, հնարավորինս շատ ինքնուրույն աշխատանք, սա է պետք դպրոցում: Կարդալ իհարկե պետք է, բայց կարդալ ու ընտրել, թե ինչն էր կարևոր կարդացածում, թե ինչ հասկացար կարդացածից, էդ դեպքում կհիշես հենց էն, ինչ պետք է: Իսկ երբ նախօրոք արդեն սահմանված է, թե ինչն է պետք հիշել, ասենք, Տիգրան Մեծի գահակալության թվերը, քաղաքական սխալները, ընդ որում այդ սխալներն աշակերրտը չի գտնում, այլ նրան տրվում են դրանք սովորելու, այդ դեպքում աշակերտը մնացածը չի էլ կարդում: 

Դուրյանի «Լճակը» կամ Թումանյանի «Չարի վերջը»  մինչև անգիր անելը հասկանալ է պետք, ընդ որում ոչ թե թելադրված ինչ-որ ձևով, թեկուզ ասենք Ռայադերի ասած հեղափոխության ծաղր և այլն, այլ ոչ, աշակերտին պետք է մտածել տալ, ինքը թող իր պես հասկանա, թող հեղափոխության ծաղր չտեսնի դրանում, այլ մի ուրիշ բան, որի մասին այս պահին ես չեմ էլ կարող ենթադրել, նոր իր ձևով հասկանալուց հետո արդեն թող ծանոթանա, այլ մեկնաբանությունների հետ՝ իրականությանը համապատասխանող կամ ոչ: Որովհետև ինքը արդեն մտածել է, ինքը իրենը գտել է, արդեն ազատ կարող է կարդալ ուրիշների կարծիքները, գուցե համաձայնել, ընդունել, որ ինքը սխալ է եղել, գուցե ոչ, սա կարևոր չէ, կարևորն այն է՝ ինչ ընտրություն էլ արած լինի, դա կլինի իր ընտրությունը, իր մտածածը, իր եզրահանգումը, ինքը արդեն մտածել գիտի: 

Նույնպես երեխային պետք չէ սովորացնել, որ ասենք Թումանյանը հանճար էր, Տիգրան Մեծը՝ փայլուն զորավար, Մոնթե Մելքոնյանը՝ ազգային հերոս, այլ պարզապես պետք է ծանոթացնել նրանց վերջիններիս գործունեությանը, ու երեխան, որ հնարավորություն ունի մտածելու, կտեսնի, կհասկանա, որ Թումանյանը հանճար էր, Տիգրան Մեծը՝ հզոր թագավոր, Մոնթեն՝ հերոս: Ու եթե մեկն էլ այս երեքից մեկի պարագայում այլ կարծիք կունենա, դա իր իրավունքն է, կարևորը դա լինի նրանց կերպարների կյանքին, գործունեությանը ծանոթանալու արդյունքում կատարած մտածելու արդյունք, որը նա կկարողանա հիմնավորել: Ծանոթնալու, ոչ անգիր անելու: Չնայած մտածող մարդիկ միշտ էլ ճիշտ կմտածեն: Որովհետև ինքը անգիր չգիտի, ինքը եզրահանգել է, ինչը նշանակում է՝ կարող է ասածը հիմնավորել: Ոչ՝ սովետական համակարգին, դրա արդյունքն է, որ իմ «Տիգրան Մեծ» թեման փակվեց :Beee:  որում ես Տիգրանի մասին կարծիք չէի էլ հայտնել, պարզապես այնպիսի թեմա էի բացել, որում պետք էր մտածել և ընտրել, ոչ թե իմանալ անգիր: 

Իմ Հրանտ Մաթևոսյանի թեման, ընդ որում ինձ համար Մաթևոսյանը անհերքելի հանճար է, գուցե աշխարհի լավագույն գրողը չէ, բայց լավագույնների մեջ ինձ ամենահարազատն է իր ստեղծածով, նորից ես առաջին գրառմամբ այնպես եմ բացել, որ կարելի լինի նաև իմին լրիվ հակառակ կարծիք հայտնել: 

Երբ խոսում ենք հանդուրժողականության մասին, հանդուրժողականությունը, քոնից այլ կարծիքի գոյության իրավունք ունենալը մտածելու արդյունք է, անհանդուրժողականությունը՝ անգիր իմանալ է: 

Հիմա յանի բարեփոխումներ են անում, բայց փոխւմ են կաղապարը, ձևը, իսկ բովանդակությունը նույնն է, ընդ որում նախորդ ձևի մեջ ամբողջացած այդ բովանդակությունը այս նոր ձևի մեջ դեֆորմացվել, տձևացել և ավելի այլանդակ մի բան է դարձել:

----------

Rhayader (26.11.2010), Sagittarius (26.11.2010), Ամպ (26.11.2010), Հարդ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Շինարար, խոսքը սրան-նրան անգիր անելու մեջ չէր իմ ասածում: Խոսքը ծանոթ լինելու հնարավորության մասին էր: Մեզ սովորեցնում էին, որ պոեզիան Թումանյանը, Մեծարենցը, Դուրյանը, Տերյանն ու այլոք են, ու դրանից դուրս պոեզիա չկա: Մեկ էլ՝ ռուս գրականության դասին Պուշկին ու Լերմոնտով էինք անցնում: Վերջ:
Թումանյանին էլ նշեցի, որ ցույց տամ՝ թումանյանապաշտներն իրականում մեծ մասամբ թումանյանապաշտ են, ոչ թե որովհետև Թումանյան են կարդացել, սիրել նրա ստեղծագործությունը, այլ որովհետև նրանց գլխի մեջ մուրճով խփել են՝ Թումանյանից վերև բան չկա: Ու այդ մարդկանց որ ասես՝ լավ, Թումանյանից ի՞նչ եք կարդացել, որ բոլորին ծալած ունի, օրինակ կբերեն... քառյակները: Ու կպատճառաբանեն մի հատ էլ, ասենք՝ «այնքան հանճարեղ է, որ չորս տողի մեջ այնքան իմաստ է տեղադրել, որ ուրիշները քառասուն տողում էլ չեն տեղադրում»: Ի՞նչ կարող եմ անել: Ես էլ Թումանյանից ավելի հանճարեղ եմ, նոր պոեզիայի ոճ եմ հորինում. տողյակներ: Նայեք՝ ի՜նչ վեհ իմաստ եմ տեղադրում մի տողի մեջ. «Խաղաղություն թող լինի համայն աշխարհում, որ մանուկները էլ լաց չլինեն»: «Սերը նման է լիմոնի ծառի, ծաղիկը սիրուն, պտուղը՝ թթու»: Ու էլի, որ բացեց՝ ձեռնարկներ կարող եմ թողարկել: Գիտե՞ք ինչն է ամենատխուրը: Որ ինչ-որ մարդիկ կհամաձայնեն իմ հետ: Որ դա իսկապես հանճարեղ է: Մեկ տող՝ ու ի՞նչ իմաստ:
Բայց չդարձնեմ թումանյանաքննադատություն այս թեման, իրականում խնդիրը ոչ թե Թումանյանն է, այլ Թումանյանից պատկերացում չունեցող  մարդկանց ֆանատիկ թումանյանապաշտությունը: Նույն չափի աբսուրդ կլիներ, ասենք, թեննիսոնապաշտությունը:

Ինչևէ, ասածս այն է, որ մեր դպրոցներում ավելի շատ գաղափարներ են խփում մարդկանց մեջ, քան բան սովորեցնում: Ոչ տեխնիկական ոլորտում, իհարկե: Պրոպոգանդիստական պահը (բռնենք նրանց ձվերից, քանի դեռ փոքր են) սովետի ժամանակվանից մինչև հիմա գործում է:

----------

Հարդ (26.11.2010), Շինարար (26.11.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Լավ թեմա է։ Երևի ոչ մեկի համար էլ գյուտ չի, որ կրթության ու դաստիարակության բարձր որակը երկրի զարգացման հիմական գրավականն են։ Իսկ ազատ պետության զարգացման հիմնական գրավականներից մեկը դա ինքնուրույն մտածող սերունդն է։ Երեխային դպրոցում պետք է վերաբերվել ոչ թե ոչինչ չհասկացող երեխայի, այլ սեփական կարծիք ունեցող ինքնուրույն մարդու, որին պետք է մատուցել օբյեկտիվ գիտելիքներ՝ իրեն թողնելով կարծիք կազմելու ու ընտրելու հնարավորությունը։ Իսկ «սխալ» ճանապարհ ընտրողների վրա ոչ թե բռնանալ, այլ առաջին հերթին փորձել տրամաբանորեն բացատրել «ճշտի» և «սխալի» տարբերությունները։  Ես տեղյակ չեմ ներկայումս գործող կրթական մեթոդաբանությունից ու նյութերից, բայց էստեղի խելացի մտքերը արդեն հույս են ներշնչում։ :Good:

----------

Rhayader (26.11.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Քույրս դպրոցական ա:

Ես ցնդվում եմ, որ տեսնում եմ, թե հիմա դպրոցներում ինչ են սովորեցնում ու ինչ գրաֆիկով:
Սա թյուրիմածություն է: Էս դպրոցից նորմալ կարողությունների տեր մարդը չի կարող նորմալ բան սովորել: 
Ավելին ասելու իմաստ էլ չկա:

Իսկ գոնե իմ ժամանակ (սովետական համակարգով) նորմալ էր, մի բան սովորում էինք ու հասցնում էինք:
13 տարեկան էրեխեն առավոտից մինչև 3 - ը դպրոցում նստած ա, 3 - ից էլ մինչև քնելը դասերն ա պատրաստում, որ մյուս առավոտից գնա մինչև 3 - ը դասի նստի:
7 - րդ դասարանում ի՞նչ բան ա, 7 ժամ անելը :Angry2: : Ես իմ ամբողջ սովորած 10 տարում 7 ժամ չեմ արել:

Իսկ հարցի գաղափարական կողմը, ուսուցման ձևն արդեն այլ հարց ա: Օրինակ միջին վիճակագրական գրականության դասատուին կացինով չես կարող ստիպել, որ ասի, թե Թումանյանը հանճար չէր (օրինակի համար եմ ասում):

----------

One_Way_Ticket (26.11.2010), paniaG (26.11.2010), Rhayader (26.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ հարցի գաղափարական կողմը, ուսուցման ձևն արդեն այլ հարց ա: Օրինակ միջին վիճակագրական գրականության դասատուին կացինով չես կարող ստիպել, որ ասի, թե Թումանյանը հանճար չէր (օրինակի համար եմ ասում):


Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա նրա գրականության դասատու լինելու՞, թե՞ սեփական նախասիրությունների հետևանք է:

----------


## Հարդ

> Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա նրա գրականության դասատու լինելու՞, թե՞ սեփական նախասիրությունների հետևանք է:


Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում. գրականության դասատուն սեփական նախասիրություններ ունի՞:

----------

Rhayader (26.11.2010), Շինարար (26.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում. գրականության դասատուն սեփական նախասիրություններ ունի՞:


Բրավո :Wink:  համենայն դեպս, շատ քիչ գրականության ուսուցիչներ սեփական նախասիրություններ ունեն գրականության ոլորտում: Իհարկե, այլ պրոբլեմ կլիներ, եթե սեփական նախասիրություններով ուսուցիչն իր սեփական նախասիրությունները պարտադրեր աշակերտներին:
Բայց ի՞նչ տարբերություն, իր նախասիրություննե՞րն է պարտադրում, թե՞ ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարության (ասել է թե՝ պարտիայի) պաշտոնական քաղաքականությունը:

----------

Հարդ (26.11.2010)

----------


## ars83

Արևմտյան և հայկական կրթական համակարգերը համեմատել չեմ կարող, քանի որ առաջինին ծանոթ չեմ: Մի քանի խոսք ասեմ մաթեմատիկայի դպրոցական ծրագրի մասին. թեմայում նշվեց, օրինակ, հինգերրորդ դասարանից տարածաչափության տարրերը ներմուծելու մասին: Մեր ժամանակ (1998-99թթ.) այպես չէր. տարածաչափությունը սկսում էին ուսումնասիրել իններորդ դասարանում, ինչը, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի լավ էր, քանի որ ներկայումս 5-րդ դասարանում տարածաչափության այն կտորը, որն անցնում են, պարզապես մանկապարտեզ է՝ մի քանի մարմին գծել են սովորում և վերջ. ոչ մի հաշվարկ, կոնկրետ խնդիր լուծել չեն կարող, քանի որ մակերեսի, ծավալի, հատույթի և այլ հիմնարար երկրաչափական հասկացություններին ծանոթ չեն: 6-րդ, 7-րդ, 8-րդ դասարաններում տարածաչափության հետագա տարրերին ծանոթանալիս՝ նորից սկսում են նախորդ տարվա անցածը վերհիշել, ժամանակ կորցնել: Իմ կարծիքով՝ առարկայի այս մասնատումը բնավ չի նպաստում աշակերտի կողմից նյութի ավելի դյուրին յուրացմանը: Մյուս թերությունը, իմ կարծիքով՝ մաթեմատիկա առարկայի «աբստրակտ» դասավանդումն է՝ առանց կիրառության բնագավառները նշելու: Եթե գրքում ֆիզիկայի, քիմիայի կամ այլ բնագավառից տվյալ թեմային առնչվող նյութ կա, ապա գրված է շատ մանր, և ոչ ոք չի ուսումնասիրում այն, մինչդեռ, բացի հետաքրքիր լինելուց, այն սովորեցնում է նաև կոնկրետ գործնական խնդիրներ դնել և համապատասխան մաթեմատիկական ապարատ կիրառել, կարճ ասած՝ մասնագիտական մտածողություն է զարգացնում: Այս սխալն առկա է անգամ համալսարանական կրթության մեջ. մեծ քանակով դիֆերենցիալ հավասարումներ էինք անցնում, անգամ անունները գիտեինք՝ ջերմահաղորդականության, լարի տատանման հավասարում, բայց թե ինչ կապ ունեին դրանք ֆիզիկական համապատասխան երևույթների հետ, չէինք սովորում (եթե լրացուցիչ գրականությունը չուսումնասիրեինք), պարզապես մեզ «հաղորդում էին», որ հավասարումն առաջացել է «ֆիզիկական երևույթի ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում»:
Ըստ այդմ, կարծում եմ, մաթեմատիկայի, ֆիզիկայի, քիմիայի, կենսաբանության, ինֆորմատիկայի դասընթացները պետք է ներդաշնակեցված լինեն դպրոցում, այլ ոչ ամեն ուսուցիչ «իր առարկայի տերը լինի»:

Որ շատ հեռու չլինի թեմայից, մի օրինակ բերեմ (բարձրագույն կրթությանը առնչվող). ստատիստիկայի՝ մինչև հիմա իմ կարդացած ամենամարդավարի լեզվով գրած գրքերից է Բարլոուի A Guide to the Use of Statistical Methods in the Physical Sciences-ը, գործնական օրինակներով, բացատրություններով (այլ ոչ առաջին էջից կիլոմետրանոց ինտեգրալներով) հագեցած: Ֆիզիկոսների համար է, իբր, բայց բոլորին էլ կսազի, կարծում եմ:  :Wink:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (26.11.2010), Ամպ (26.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Արս, ես էլ եմ տարածաչափություն անցել դպրոցում: Եռանկյունաչափություն էլ: Էլեկտրականություն էլ: Գենետիկա էլ: Ինստիտուտում էլ շարունակել եմ: Վերոհիշյալ առարկաներից մեռնեմ, թե մի բան հիշեմ: Նույնիսկ կրկնակի սինուսի բանաձևը: Գիտեմ, որ նման բանաձև կա, ու վերջ:
Ինձ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, պե՞տք էր այդ առարկաները սովորել:
Փոխարենը փիլիսոփայություն, օրինակ, սովորել եմ ինքնուրույն: Կարող եմ մի քանի տասնյակ փիլիսոփայական ուղղությունների շուրջ ուզածդ փիլիսոփայության ֆակուլտետի շրջանավարտի մակարդակի բանավիճել: Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե ինձ հիմա հարցնեին, ես իմ դպրոցական ծրագրից կկտրեի դասավանդվածի մոտ ութսուն տոկոսը: Որովհետև բացի ստուգողական գրելուց, քննություն հանձնելուց ու ինստիտուտ ընդունվելուց էլ ոչ մի տեղ պետք չի եկել:
Դրա համար էլ բարձրացրեցի դպրոցի տարրական-միջնակարգ-նախապատրաստական բաժանման հարցը. տարրականի մասին բավականին լայն խոսել եմ արդեն, միջնակարգը՝ մաթեմատիկա (մինչև եռանկյունաչափություն), աշխարհագրություն, գրականություն, պարզ կենսաբանություն, անատոմիա-առողջագիտություն, առաջին օգնություն, օտար լեզուների տարրական մակարդակից ավելի խոր մակարդակի անցում (ինչ ուզում եք՝ ասեք, բայց օտար լեզուների դպրոցական ուսուցումը Հայաստանում epic fail է ու բուռն գործունեության իմիտացիա. ոչ մի դպրոցն ավարտած երեխա, եթե առանձին չի պարապել, օտար լեզվի որևէ մակարդակի չի տիրապետում, թեև ութ տարի անցել է, իսկ մեր ինստիտուտում մարդկանց անգլերենը երեք տարում Elementary մակարդակից (դպրոցի ավարտական սովորական մակարդակը) հասնում էր գոնե Intermediate-ի: Անձամբ ես սկսեցի Upper Intermediate-ից միայն ամերիկացի ընկերներիս ու մասնավոր պարապելու շնորհիվ ու հասա Advanced-Specialized-ի), և այլն: Այն ամենն, ինչ պետք է ցանկացած մասնագիտության մարդու: Ամեն մարդու՝ կիրթ հասարակության մեջ լիարժեք գոյատևելու համար: Զուգահեռ պետք է վերականգնել դպրոցական արտադասային պրակտիկաները՝ խմբակներ, դպրոցական թերթ, աշակերտական խորհուրդ, պոեզիայի ընթերցանություններ, միջդպրոցային սեմինարներ և այլն: Որ ամեն դպրոցն ունենա պրեստիժ: Ոչ թե լինի կռիսներով լի արկղ:
Նախապատրաստական դպրոցում ամեն աշակերտ ստանում է հոսքային դասացուցակ: Հոսքերն են՝ ճշգրիտ գիտություններ-տեխնիկական, բնական գիտություններ, հումանիտար և այլն: Աշակերտն ըստ հոսքի ստանում է համապատասխան առարկաների ժամաքանակ: Այնպես որ, Բրյուսով ընդունվող մարդուն, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, պիդոռաստիկ ինտեգրալներով ու շարքերով չեն տանջի (արյունային ատելություն ունեմ այդ ինտեգրալների նկատմամբ :Angry2: ), զուգահեռ սովորացնելով Ավոգադրոյի թիվ ու կոճի ինդուկտիվություն հաշվել, մի հատ էլ վրայից Լերմոնտով անգիր արտասանել ու «Ռեհան» կամ «Սոնա Յար» երգել: Ի վերջո, երեխաներ են, ոչ թե շվեյցարական բազմաֆունկցիոնալ դանակներ:
Իրականում թվում է՝ շատ ռեսուրս է պահանջվում: Բայց նայեք՝ որքան ռեսուրս է սպառվում իզուր տեղը: Լրիվ անօգուտ:

----------


## ars83

> Արս, ես էլ եմ տարածաչափություն անցել դպրոցում: Եռանկյունաչափություն էլ: Էլեկտրականություն էլ: Գենետիկա էլ: Ինստիտուտում էլ շարունակել եմ: Վերոհիշյալ առարկաներից մեռնեմ, թե մի բան հիշեմ: Նույնիսկ կրկնակի սինուսի բանաձևը: Գիտեմ, որ նման բանաձև կա, ու վերջ:
> Ինձ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, պե՞տք էր այդ առարկաները սովորել:


Կարծում եմ՝ բոլոր առարկաներն էլ պետք էին, բայց միգուցե ոչ միևնույն խորությամբ ապագա մասնագետի և ոչ մասնագետի համար: Համենայն դեպս, հասարակ մակերես կամ ծավալ հաշվելը, էլ. լիցքերից բազային գիտելիքներ ունենալը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարի: Հետաքրքիր է, որ ֆիզիկոսներն ու մաթեմատիկոսները գրականությունից այնքան չեն խորշում, որքան լեզվաբանները թվաբանությունից և ֆիզիկայից:




> Դրա համար էլ բարձրացրեցի դպրոցի տարրական-միջնակարգ-նախապատրաստական բաժանման հարցը.


 Ես դեմ չեմ նման բաժանմանը:




> տարրականի մասին բավականին լայն խոսել եմ արդեն, միջնակարգը՝ մաթեմատիկա (մինչև եռանկյունաչափություն), աշխարհագրություն, գրականություն, պարզ կենսաբանություն, անատոմիա-առողջագիտություն, առաջին օգնություն, օտար լեզուների տարրական մակարդակից ավելի խոր մակարդակի անցում


Լեզուները՝ խոր մակարդակով, ֆիզիկայից՝ ոչ մի խո՞սք: Ինձ թվում է, դու մի քիչ շատ ես շեշտում հումանիտար առարկաները: Քեզ շրջապատող բնության մասին ավելի հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ, քան կարելի է ստանալ ֆիզիկայի միջոցով, երևի հնարավոր չէ այլ կերպ ձեռք բերել:




> Այնպես որ, Բրյուսով ընդունվող մարդուն, կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, պիդոռաստիկ ինտեգրալներով ու շարքերով չեն տանջի (արյունային ատելություն ունեմ այդ ինտեգրալների նկատմամբ),


Գոնե ինչ-որ ստատիստիկայի հիմունքների պե՞տք է ծանոթ լինի լեզվաբանը՝ ենթադրենք ուզում է հաշվարկներ անել, ինչ-որ օրինաչափություններ նատել լեզվում (լեզուներում). ձեռքի տակ մի գործիք չլինի՞:

Իմ ասածն այն է, որ առարկաները պետք չէ դիտարկել խիստ առանձնացված և դասավանդել ամեն մեկն իր համար, այլ պետք է ցույց տալ դրանց կապը, կիրառական մասը, որպեսզի սովորողը հասկանա, թե ինչով կարող է իրեն օգտակար լինել տվյալ առարկան, ոչ թե «յախք-յախք» անելով ման գա:

----------

Rhayader (27.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.12.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

> Դրա համար էլ բարձրացրեցի դպրոցի տարրական-միջնակարգ-նախապատրաստական բաժանման հարցը.


*Rhayader*, դպրոցների բաժանման նմանատիպ փորձ այսօր կատարվել է. ստեղծվել են կրտսեր և ավագ դպրոցներ: Ավագ դպրոցը հենց հոսքային հիմունքներով է ստեղծված և պետք է կապող օղակի դեր կատարի կրտսեր դպրոցի և ԲՈՒՀ-ի միջև: Բայց գործնականում ոչ մի քայլ չեն կատարում՝ այդ բաժանումն իր նպատակին ծառայեցնելու համար: Վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ ավագ դպրոցը կրտսեր դպրոցից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում. վերջինիս աշակերտական ու ուսուցչական գրեթե նույն կազմը սեպտեմբերին տեղափոխվում է ավագ դպրոց, և ուսուցումը տարվում է ճիշտ նույն մեթոդներով, ինչ կրտսեր դպրոցում: 
Իմա՝ ավագ դպրոցում աշակերտների ընդունելությունը պետք է լիներ հարցազրույցով. այն աշակերտները, ովքեր ի վիճակի չեն ԲՈՒՀ-երում սովորելու, կրսեր դպրոցից անմիջաօես հետո ուսումը տեխնիկումներում և քոլեջներում շարունակեն: Նույն կերպ պետք է իրականացվեր նաև ուսուցիչների ընդունելության հարցը: Սակայն այդպես չեղավ. բոլոր նախկին ուսուցիչները գնացին վերապատրաստման ու վերջ: Ասացե՛ք, խնդրեմ, մեկամսյա վերապատրաստումը որքանո՞վ պետք է ավելացներ ուսուցչի գիտելիքները կամ էլ փոխեր նրա մեջ տարիների ընթացքում արդեն կարծրացած մանկավարժական մեթոդիկան: Դա է պատճառը, որ այսօր էլ ավագ դպրոցների աշակերտները շարունակում են իրենց ծանրաբեռնել լրացուցիչ պարապմունքներով:




> Գրեթե ոչ մի ուսանող ռեֆերատ չի գրում:


Գրում են, հատկապես մագիստրանտները: Գրած ռեֆերատը բանավոր խոսքով ներկայացնում են, դասախոսն էլ ասում է «ապրես», կրեդիտը նշանակում է ու վերջ: Հիմնականում ո՛չ մի կարծիք, տեսակետների ո՛չ մի բախում, ո՛չ մի բանավեճ չի ծավալվում:
Բուհական կրթական համակարգը ինձ ամենաշատը հուզող հարցերից մեկն է: Արդեն 15 տարի է՝ անցել ենք կրթության եռաստիճան համակարգին, բայց առ այսօր մագիստրատուրայի համար կրթական նորմալ ծրագիր չի մշակվել: Մագիստրանտը առաջին իսկ օրից մեծ հիասթափություն է ապրում, երբ լսարան է մտնում բակալավրի նույն դասախոսը իր նույն դեղնած, խունացած թղթերով: Ըստ էության, մագիստրատուրայում ավել գիտելիքներ չեն տալիս: 
Իմա՝ մագիստրատուրայում ուսուցումը պետք է տարվի հետևյալ կերպ. լսարանները պետք է ապահովված լինեն ինտերնետ կապով և համակարգիչներով, մասնագիտական գրականությամբ, դասախոսը պետք է ներկայացնի օրվա թեման, հետո արդեն ուսանողներն իրենք նյութեր, գրականություն փնտրեն, կարդան, դասախոսի հետ լսարանում գիտական բանավեճ ծավալեն: Ի վերջո, դասախոսը կայացած գիտնական է և մագիստրանտը պետք է նրա հետ գիտական երկխոսություն ծավալելու հնարավորություն ունենա և ոչ թե գլուխը կախ նրա դասախոսությունները գրի:

----------

Sagittarius (26.11.2010), Sophie (26.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.12.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կարծում եմ՝ բոլոր առարկաներն էլ պետք էին, բայց միգուցե ոչ միևնույն խորությամբ ապագա մասնագետի և ոչ մասնագետի համար: Համենայն դեպս, հասարակ մակերես կամ ծավալ հաշվելը, էլ. լիցքերից բազային գիտելիքներ ունենալը ոչ մեկին չի խանգարի: Հետաքրքիր է, որ ֆիզիկոսներն ու մաթեմատիկոսները գրականությունից այնքան չեն խորշում, որքան լեզվաբանները թվաբանությունից և ֆիզիկայից:


Արս, ախր եթե պետք լինեին, կհիշեի:



> Լեզուները՝ խոր մակարդակով, ֆիզիկայից՝ ոչ մի խո՞սք: Ինձ թվում է, դու մի քիչ շատ ես շեշտում հումանիտար առարկաները: Քեզ շրջապատող բնության մասին ավելի հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ, քան կարելի է ստանալ ֆիզիկայի միջոցով, երևի հնարավոր չէ այլ կերպ ձեռք բերել:


Գիտահանրամատչելի մակարդակով՝ ուսուցողական ֆիլմերի ու այլ նման բաների միջոցով: Միշտ ատել եմ ֆիզիկան: Ուսուցիչներս ու դասախոսներս էին թարսի նման լավը, նրանց խաթր միշտ բարձր եմ ստացել:



> Գոնե ինչ-որ ստատիստիկայի հիմունքների պե՞տք է ծանոթ լինի լեզվաբանը՝ ենթադրենք ուզում է հաշվարկներ անել, ինչ-որ օրինաչափություններ նատել լեզվում (լեզուներում). ձեռքի տակ մի գործիք չլինի՞:


Եթե կարիքն ունի, թող գնա ու սովորի: Ասածս հենց այն է, որ աշակերտներին ինքնակրթության տեղ չի թողնվում:



> Իմ ասածն այն է, որ առարկաները պետք չէ դիտարկել խիստ առանձնացված և դասավանդել ամեն մեկն իր համար, այլ պետք է ցույց տալ դրանց կապը, կիրառական մասը, որպեսզի սովորողը հասկանա, թե ինչով կարող է իրեն օգտակար լինել տվյալ առարկան, ոչ թե «յախք-յախք» անելով ման գա:


Արս, նորից ու կրկին ասեմ՝ եռանկյունաչափությունն ինձ մեկ էլ պետք կգա, երբ երեխաներս նույն տառապալիս ճանապարհով անցնելիս կլինեն :Jpit:

----------

ars83 (28.11.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Արս, նորից ու կրկին ասեմ՝ եռանկյունաչափությունն ինձ մեկ էլ պետք կգա, երբ երեխաներս նույն տառապալիս ճանապարհով անցնելիս կլինեն


Մի անգամ համալսարանում հանրահաշվի դասախոսին բողոքեցինք, որ առարկան շատ աբստրակտ է և ոչ մի գործնական կիրառություն չունի, նա մի հետաքրքիր բան ասաց: Ասաց` այս առարկան ձեզ մտածել է սովորեցնում, հետագայում դուք չեք էլ հասկանում, թե ոնց և որտեղ եք կիրառում այդ գիտելիքները, բայց կիրառում եք: Իմ կարծիքով այդ խոսքերում ճշմարտություն կա:

----------

ars83 (28.11.2010), Rhayader (27.11.2010), Ձայնալար (27.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դուրս շատ եկավ Ռայադերի բացած թեման, դրա համար միանգամից իմ կարծիքը հայտնեմ, իսկ մնացած գրառումները հետո կկարդամ:

Սովետական կրթության մի երկու լուրջ թերության մասին էլ կուզեի ես խոսել: Դրանցից առաջինն այն է, որ նույնիսկ քիմիա-ֆիզիկա-մաթեմատիկան բոլորի համար չէր, այսինքն՝ դասավանդվելով բավական բարդ ձևով, հասանելի էր դառնում միայն միջինից բարձր ունակություններ ունեցող աշակերտների համար: Ավելին՝ երբեմն նույնիսկ նրանց համար անհասկանալի կերպով: Օրինակ բերեմ: Մենք քիմիան անցել ենք սովետական դասագրքի վերամշակված տարբերակով: Էդպես էլ լիքը տեղեր մութ էին մնում, ու ստիպված փայլուն հիշողությանս շնորհիվ տակից դուրս էի գալիս: Ու էդպես տակից դուրս եկա նաև համալսարանական տարիներին: Բայց վերջերս, երբ նորից քիմիա պարապելու անհրաժեշտություն եղավ, բացեցի մի ամերիկյան գիրք, որտեղ այն բոլոր խառը-խուճուճ բաներն էնքան պարզ էին բացատրած, որ ամբողջ երեք տարվա քիմիան մի ժամում հասկացա: Սովետական կրթության կողմնակիցները կասեն՝ պարզունակ: Հա, թող պարզունակ լինի, բայց կարևորը հասկանալի է, ոչ թե չինարեն: 

Մյուս խնդիրն էլ, որին մի քիչ ուրիշ կողմից Ռայադերն անդրադարձել էր, վերլուծական ունակությունն ամեն կերպ ճնշելն էր, ոչ թե դեռ մի բան էլ զարգացնելը, որի արդյունքում, այո, ենթարկվող սերունդ էր դաստիարակվում: Նախ, ձևավորվել էր այսպիսի երևույթ. աշակերտը միշտ սխալ է, ուսուցիչը՝ ճիշտ: Հետևաբար, դեպքերի մեծ մասում աշակերտը բերանը ջուր էր առնում, լռում: Իսկ արևմտյան համակարգում (որտեղ սովորելու պատիվ եմ ունեցել) ուսուցիչը հարցը տալիս է, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ է պատասխանում աշակերտը, դրան հետևում է՝ «ես համաձայն չեմ» կամ «համաձայն եմ», ոչ թե՝ «սխալ ես», «ճիշտ ես»: Սա հատկապես կարևոր է գրականությանը վերաբերող հարցերում, որտեղ ճիշտ ու սխալը խիստ հարաբերական է: Կամ եթե նայենք շարադրությունների թեմաներին... Չգիտեմ՝ Սովետի ժամանակ ավելի կոնկրետ ինչ էին տալիս, բայց վստահ եմ, որ մեծ չէր տարբերությունը: Ասենք, «Իմ հայրենիքը» կամ «Մայրիկս» կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ: Արևմտյան կրթական համակարգում թեմաներն այնպիսին են, որտեղ աշակերտը պետք է իր կարծիքն արտահայտի, դեռ մի բան էլ հիմնավորի այն՝ այդպիսով զարգացնելով վերլուծական ունակությունը: 

Իհարկե, պետք է ուրախությամբ նշեմ, որ համալսարանում արդեն էդքան էլ էդպես չէր ամեն ինչ: Ավելի ճիշտ, կախված էր առարկայից ու դասախոսից: Օրինակ, ախտաֆիզիոլոգիայի դասերին կարող էինք ժամերով վիճել դասախոսի հետ, խորանալ, տարբեր տեսակետներ առաջարկել: Բայց այ պատմության դասին մի անգամ համարձակվեցի ասել, որ հայերն իրենց էշ խելքից են էս օրի, որ ռուսները հեչ էլ բարեկամ չեն, որ եթե սիրահարվեմ թուրքի, հետը կամուսնանամ, կրակն ընկա: Դասախոսն ամբողջ 45 րոպե փորձում էր ինձ «ճիշտ ճամփի վրա դնել», իսկ դասընկերներս էլ նախատում էին, որ համարձակվել էի կարծիք հայտնել:

Մի խոսքով, քանի կա սովետական կրթությունը ու դրա ռուդիմենտը, մեր երկիրն էդպես էլ ոչ մի բանի չի հասնի:

----------

Rhayader (27.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիմա անցնենք առանձին առարկաների կարևորությանը: Այո՛, ֆիզիկան էլ, քիմիան էլ, մաթեմատիկան էլ պետքական առարկաներ են, բայց ոչ այնպես, ինչպես մեզ էին դասավանդում: Նախ, գործնականը չափից դուրս քիչ էր: Օրինակ վերցնենք շղթաների հաջորդական ու զուգահեռ միացումները: Հիմա սպանեք, չեմ հիշի, թե որի ժամանակ լարումն ինչ էր լինում, հոսանքի ուժը՝ ինչ: Ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես Օհմի օրենքն եմ հիշում: Բայց այ Պրահայի դպրոցում մենք մի հատ զուգահեռ շղթա սարքեցինք, մի հատ էլ հաջորդական ու շատ պարզ տեսանք, որ հաջորդականում ինչքան շատ լամպեր ենք ավելացնում, էնքան թուլանում է լույսը, իսկ զուգահեռում ինչքան էլ ավելացնենք, մեկ ա նույնն ա մնում: Սա կյանքում չեմ մոռանա, չնայած էն ժամանակ տարիքով ավելի փոքր էի, ավելի քիչ մաթեմատիկա բան-ման գիտեի:

Մյուս կողմից էլ համաշխարհային գրականության բացակայությունն ու հայ գրականության խորացված ուսուցումը… Ուղղակի խայտառակություն է: Աշակերտը շատ ավելի լայն մտահորիզոն կունենա, եթե Րաֆֆի-Շիրվանզադե կրծելու փոխարեն Մարկես կարդա: Ի դեպ, հենց դպրոցական հայ գրականության առարկայի պատճառով է, որ աշակերտները թշնամանում են գրքի հանդեպ, հետո էլ ասում են՝ նոր սերունդը չի կարդում:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (27.11.2010), Rhayader (27.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի անգամ համալսարանում հանրահաշվի դասախոսին բողոքեցինք, որ առարկան շատ աբստրակտ է և ոչ մի գործնական կիրառություն չունի, նա մի հետաքրքիր բան ասաց: Ասաց` այս առարկան ձեզ մտածել է սովորեցնում, հետագայում դուք չեք էլ հասկանում, թե ոնց և որտեղ եք կիրառում այդ գիտելիքները, բայց կիրառում եք: Իմ կարծիքով այդ խոսքերում ճշմարտություն կա:


Չե՞ս կարծում, որ փիլիսոփայությունն ու տրամաբանությունը շատ ավելի կիրառելի են այդ նպատակով: Ի վերջո, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ արդուկով ընկույզ ջարդելուց կամ կացինով սափրվելուց լավ բան դուրս չի գա :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արս, ախր եթե պետք լինեին, կհիշեի:
> ...


Rhayader, կարծում եմ հնարավոր չի կազմել առարկաների մի այնպիսի ցուցակ, որտեղ մատուցվող գիտելիքները ներկայում կամ հետագայում հավասարապես պետքական լինեն բոլորի համար։ Քանի աշակերտը տվյալ առարկայի վերաբերյալ ընդհանուր գիտելիքներ չունի, նա չի կարող որոշել իր համար այդ առարկայի պետքականությունը և չի կարող այդ առարկայի մասին վերաբերմունք ունենալ, ասենք սիրել ու խորացնել գիտելիքները, կամ մակերեսային ձևով անցնել–մոռանալ։ Ուստի անհրաժեշտ է ընդհանուր բազային գիտելիքներ մատուցել բոլորին, որպեսզի մարդիկ նախ ընդհանուր բազմակողմանի պատկերացում ունենան տարբեր ոլորտներից ու հետո նոր կողմնորոշվեն ու ամեն մեկը յուրովի որոշի այս կամ այն առարկայի պետքականությունը։ Հետևաբաև «ոչ–պետքական» առարկային ծանոթանալը չի կարելի միարժեքորեն ժամանակի կորուստ համարել։ Այլ հարց է բազային գիտելիքների չափանիշները որոշելը ու ըստ այդ չափանիշների կարևորած գիտելիքները մատուցող ընդհանուր առարկաների ցուցակը կազմելը։ Սկզբունքորեն օրինակ կարելի էր տարբեր ոլորտներում հաջողությունների հասած կառկառուն դեմքերի հավաքել, քննարկում անցկացնել ու ըստ նրանց հեղինակավոր կարծիքների ընտրել բազային գիտելիքների ցուցակը հաշվի առնելով նաև երկրի տնտեսաքաղաքական կուրսը, տարբեր ժամանակակից չափորոշիչներ, ֆլան ու ֆստան ու ոչ թե կրթության ու գիտության նախարարության մի երկու ավագ «մասնագետ» մի երկու գիշեր չքնեին ու կազմեին ամբողջ երկրի կրթական պլանն ու շպրտեին կիրառելու, համարելով իրենց միսիան ավարտված։ Օրինակ ես պարտադիր առարկաների ցանկում կուզեի տեսնել հասարակագիտությունը (ներառյալ սահմանադրություն և իրավունք), ճանաչողական փիլիսոփայությունը, տիեզերաբանությունը (էլի ընդհանուր, առանց բանաձևերի)… Շատ կարևոր է հենց սկզբից մարդկանց աշխարհայացքը զարգացնելը, թեկուզ և մեծամասնությունը բան չհասկանա էլ, այս պարագայում կարևորը փոքրամասնությունն է, որը հետո կառաջնորդի բան չհասկացող մեծամասնությանը։ :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. 


> Նույնիսկ կրկնակի սինուսի բանաձևը: Գիտեմ, որ նման բանաձև կա, ու վերջ:


Երևի ուզում էիր ասել կրկնակի *անկյան* սինուսի՝ sin2α = 2sinαcosα, թե ո՞նց էր տենց ստացվում, գրողը տանի… :Think:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (30.11.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Դպրոցների ներկայիս ուսումնական համակարգի մասին ես էլ լիքը վատ բաներ կարող եմ ասել: Դեռ հիմա (իմ սովորելու հետ համեմատ) բազմաթիվ փոփոխություններ են արվել, ու, չնայած ես չգիտեմ, թե էդ փոփոխություններով ուր են ձգնտում (Եւրոպա, Ամերիկա, թե Զիմբաբվե), բայց ոնց որ թե վիճակը ավելի է վատացել:  :Think: 

Ինչեւէ, դպրոցների մեջ շատ չեմ խորանում, այլ ուզում եմ մի քիչ բուհական կրթական համակարգից խոսեմ: Բացում եմ մեր համալսարանի կայքը, բացում եմ «Բոլոնյան գործընթած» հղումը ու կարդում եմ.



> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը 2005 թվականի մայիսի 19-ին հաստատել է Բոլոնիայի հռչակագրին միանալու իր պատրաստակամությունը: Այսպիսով, սկսվեց ՀՀ բարձրագույն կրթական համակարգի, այդ թվում` մեր համալսարանի, *Եվրոպական* բարձրագույն կրթության ընդհանուր տարածքին միանալու գործընթացը:


Հիմա, եթե իրոք սա Եւրոպական կրթությունն է, ապա 1000 անգամ գերադասում եմ նաֆթալինոտ սովետական համակարգը: Ախր սա ընդհանրապես կրթության հետ կապ չունի:  :Fool:  Սա ինձ հիշեցնում է Դոլորես Ամբրիջի նորամուծությունները (ով ծանոթ է «Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix»-ին, կհասկանա): Մասնավորապես իմ գլխում չեն տեղավորվում գրավոր քննությունները: Օրինակ` ո՞նց կարելի ա պատմության քննությունը դարձնել գրավոր: Վերջերս թատերականում սովորող ընկերս ինձ ասեց, թե ինչ են դարձրել իրենց պատմական առարկաների քննությունները ու ինչ ծավալով են պահանջում: Իմ համար մի անգամից պարզ դարձավ, որ նույնիսկ եթե մարդ անգիր իմանա գրելիք նյութը, միեւնույն ա, ուղղակի չի հասցնի տրված 2 դասաժամում էդքանը գրել: Ու թեկուզ եթե հասցներ էլ, մեկ ա, ո՞րն ա իմաստը դա գրավոր անելու: Պատմությունը մաթեմ չի, որ բառերով դժվար լինի բացատրելը:

Երկրորդ աբսուրդը դասերի ներկայությունից ստացվող բալերն են: Փաստորեն եթե մի ուսանող օրը 25 ժամ աշխատում ա, որ գոյատեւելու համար փող ունենա (զարմանալի ա, բայց 5000 դրամ կրթաթոշակը որոշ ուսանողների մի ամիս չի բավականացնում) ու դրա պատճառով հաճախ բացակայում ա, անգամ փայլուն գիտելիքների դեպքում չի կարա շատ բարձր ստանա, իսկ էն ուսանողը, որ բոլոր դասերին վերջում նստած հեռախոսով ինտերնետն ա փորփրում, պիտի ինչ-որ բալեր ստանա դրա համար: Այսինքն` գնահատականի ու գիտելիքի միջեւ կապը արհեստականորեն պակասեցվել է:

Ես համարում եմ` իմ բախտը բերել ա, որովհետեւ մեր կուրսը բուհի վերջին կուրսերից էր, որոնց վրա էս աբսուրդ համակարգը չէր ազդում:

----------

Ամպ (02.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.12.2010)

----------

